
67 Environmental Rules on the Way Out Under Trump - drallison
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/10/05/climate/trump-environment-rules-reversed.html
======
drallison
Worth the read. I keep wondering "What are Trump and his minions thinking".
Most of the regulations being eliminated are in place to improve the quality
of life and the environment. Why the rush to degrade the quality of life?

------
masonic
The NYT is typically vague about which specific rule change they refer to in
each case (they could have easily made each element the appropriate link to
the _Federal Register_ with appropriate details, and counting things like the
never-ratified Paris climate agreement as a "rule change" is just plain
intellectually dishonest), but the _vast_ majority of Obama-administration
rules that have been changed or undone thus far were only put in place in the
last 2 months of the administration, after he was a "lame duck". Any such
regulations viewed as meaningful and beneficial should have been implemented
in the _first_ 10 weeks of his administration, not when his administration was
99% over with. Lame-duck regs are generally just political payoffs.

